# Breathe Easy, Rest In Peace



## hawaiian_mele (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi guys, I just wanted to post some photos of my fiancé/husband. 

He passed away on January 12th due to complications of Cystic Fibrosis. 
I love him so very much, my heart is completely shattered but I know I'll see him again someday and it'll be the happiest day of my life. 
Thankfully, we got these photos together on New Year's Eve/Day, just a few days before he passed away. 






















Breathe Easy, my love. I'll see you in a heartbeat.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 24, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Janice (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, my heart goes out to you. So incredibly sorry for your loss.


----------



## kyoto (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## frocher (Jan 24, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss, the pictures are beautiful.


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry about your loss.....


----------



## XShear (Jan 24, 2008)

So sorry for your lost. The pictures are lovely. My heart goes out to you ...


----------



## Switz1880 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, hopefully he is at peace now.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 25, 2008)

omg im so sorry for your loss ... I know it's hard ...i recently lost my father ... keep you head up and think about the great memories you shared. Hugs to you ... =/


----------



## nunu (Jan 25, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss (hugs)


----------



## aquarius11 (Jan 25, 2008)

Your words and the beautiful pictures of you two got me crying...I am so sorry for your loss, but you're right, you'll see him again in a heartbeat.  Knowing that he is no longer suffering will help ease some of the pain...you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 25, 2008)

I am so sorry about your loss.  You look so lovely together.  Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## gracetre123 (Jan 25, 2008)

oh...honey...I´m so sorry about your loss....


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Jan 25, 2008)

*huggs.. I'm so sorry


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 25, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## el8tedinak (Jan 25, 2008)

The pictures are beautiful.  I too am very sorry for your loss.
You'll be kept in my prayers..

A


----------



## user79 (Jan 25, 2008)

OMG I am so sorry. Really, I can't imagine how hard this must be on you. This honestly made tears well up in my eyes, I can't fathom losing someone you love so much. May he rest in peace and I hope you can get through this.


----------



## Jot (Jan 25, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss. Much love and hugs to you x


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 25, 2008)

Sending my condolences and sympathy to you. I am so sorry about your loss.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jan 25, 2008)

*You look like you had SO much love for each other....It's obvious from looking at  the pic. that he loved you tremendously (and STILL loves you)...Even though he's not with you in body now, you're lucky you found that with him...Not everyone can say they've found love like that.

I know saying "I'm sorry" doesn't 'cover' it...but I'll say it anyway. Hope you're doing okay......I've lost both my parents (not the same as losing your S.O., but still hurts a lot), and time really does heal...Consoling ones' self with faith really helps, too...Faith is what got me through my Mom's tragic death...(((((HUGS)))))*


----------



## Patricia (Jan 25, 2008)

i'm seriously crying after seeing these pictures, i really hope you can get over this soon, at least now you know he's not in pain

my love and support goes to you


----------



## chameleonmary (Jan 25, 2008)

Sweetheart, having lost someone close to me I can understand what you are going through. I hope your love for him keeps you strong and don't forget the beautiful times you had together. It may sound weird at the moment but one day you will feel that nothing is worse than your loved one suffering and in pain - he is in a better place. If you ever want to chat or rant, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## KittieSparkles (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful pictures. I am so sorry for you loss.


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 25, 2008)

My heart goes out to you. I hope you have a good support system to get you through this pain. I promise, although it never really goes away it does get more bearable with time. Don't be afraid of your emotions while you are recovering, even if they don't seem to make sense, and be sure to go easy on yourself. *hugs*


----------



## almmaaa (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss, but he is in a better place now and is not suffering.


----------



## Mandypaul (Jan 25, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, just try and stay strong and as you said you will meet up again one day, and it will seem like you have never been apart. My thoughts are with you x


----------



## Hilly (Jan 25, 2008)

So sorry sweetie. may he RIP


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jan 26, 2008)

Those pictures are great and definitely a good positive way to remember him. *huggles*. It's hard to lose a loved one but I imagine he will have gone to a beautiful place as he looked so happy with you.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Jan 26, 2008)

I just have to thank you all for all your kind, loving and supportive words! I never thought this post would get the reaction that it did but it has been absolutely wonderful! It's so heartwarming to see how loving and supportive complete strangers are, although after this, I now feel a special bond with all of you. Thank you all so much! Really, thank you!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh my God. I am so terribly sorry for your loss. If you ever ever need to talk I will listen. My heart goes out to you. God bless you with strength.


----------



## nikki (Jan 26, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your husband.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 28, 2008)

Beautiful pictures.  I am so sorry for your loss.  I really feel for you.


----------



## Dawn (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you for sharing those lovely pictures with us.  
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 29, 2008)

oh no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am so, so sorry for your loss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 thanks for sharing such lovely pics with us..


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Jan 29, 2008)

He obviously loved you an immense amount, and he still does.
I'm so sorry, I can't imagine how you must be feeling but he'll be there looking after you in future.
I seriously came close to crying, the pictures are gorgeous.
*hugs*


----------



## c00ki312 (Jan 29, 2008)

sorry for your loss,it must be pretty hard. those pics look great. things like that make me tear. thanx for sharing.


----------



## Willa (Jan 30, 2008)

My eyes are full of tears, I am very sorry for your loss.
He looked very in love with you
I am sure he is looking for you up there


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Jan 31, 2008)

What lovely pictures. I send you my deepest sympathy. I pray you will find strength and peace during this difficult time.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 31, 2008)

Your post is so touching. My condolences for your loss.


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jan 31, 2008)

*My thoughts and prayers go out to you. Reading this made my eyes tear up. *
*I recently lost my father. It's not easy losing a loved one. Your heart will take time to heal, as mine did and is slowly still healing. Stay strong. Just remember of all the good times you had together. Our loved ones are watching us from above and no longer suffering, waiting for us to be reunited once again. Again hun, my thoughts are with you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## la.petite (Jan 31, 2008)

i'm so sorry for your loss.
may your love rest in peace.
i'm sure you'll meet again someday


----------



## Shadow (Jan 31, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.  If you need us were are here for you.  Hang in there.


----------



## xbuttonsx (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I have cystic fibrosis myself so I know the daily struggle. Despite being such an awful disease, the spirit of the people living with it is amazing. Just know he was very lucky to be loved by you. Your pictures are so so cute.


----------



## matsubie (Feb 2, 2008)

i'm very sorry for your loss.

may he rest in peace.  my prayer goes out to you and your man.


----------



## tara_hearts (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't have the words to express how sorry I am. <3 I have love and support for you as well <3


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful pictures with us. My sincere condolences for your loss. I cant even imagine bearing a loss so profound that you must be going through. 

May he rest in peace


----------



## Glassdoll (Feb 4, 2008)

i'm so sorry for ur loss, my heart goes out to u. I hope u feel better soon, take care of urself and remember all the good times u shared with him, and slowly, time will heal. 

May he rest in peace.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 4, 2008)

*I am so terribly sorry for your loss, and you are in my thoughts and prayers.*

* Words are inadequate, but please feel the love being sent to you from *
* people's Hearts, everywhere.*​


----------



## oulala (Feb 12, 2008)

May all your happy memories ease your pain, even if only a bit.

I am so deeply sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please take good care of yourself during this time and be close to the people who love you. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Pei (Feb 13, 2008)

((((((hugs))))))


----------



## Mangoblute (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG, so sorry for your loss! Hugs!


----------



## MACJunkie57 (Feb 13, 2008)

I really can't say how sorry I am for your loss, my heart goes out to you. You two look beautiful together and you're right, you will see him again in a heartbeat. He's still always going to be in your heart


----------



## Debbie (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm trying really hard to fight my tears right now.  God Bless the two of you...such a beautiful couple.


----------



## Rouaa (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can really see how much love you had/have for each other.
Hope you feel better. And just so you know... He is still with you.
My heart goes out to you and everybody that have lost someone.
Hugs.


----------



## Moppit (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  The memories you have in your heart will keep him with you forever.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Mar 7, 2008)

These are beautiful. Thank you for sharing them. I am so sorry.


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm sorry. That made me cry...to lose your soulmate....I can empathize. The rest of your life, they live in you with your memories.


----------



## lvgz (Mar 7, 2008)

though everyone else has already said it, im sorry for your loss.


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 9, 2008)

*hugs*

thank you for sharing those beautiful photos


----------



## pepe (Mar 9, 2008)

I cannot imagine how hard it must be, and no words can express how sorry I feel for your loss. Keep your head high and always remember that he's looking over you and guarding you as your guardian angel. Be happy as much as he would love you to be, he would never want to see you cry. He will always be in your heart and when time comes you will both be reunited.


----------



## Trista (Mar 9, 2008)

I am so sorry. Those are loving images of the two of you. Keep him in your heart and memories and he will be with you for always.


----------



## angeluv009 (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. God bless you and help you through your time of need. Be strong...


----------



## marreyes38 (Mar 12, 2008)

i just stumbled onto your thread and i wanted to say how sorry i am for your loss...i literally got tears in my eyes when i read this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 idk what i would do if my hubby died...you're in my prayers


----------



## kimb (Mar 12, 2008)

OMG thats horrible. Im so sorry for your loss. Those photos are pricless. You guys definatly look so in love. You will meet again.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Mar 25, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss...how devastating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I couldn't even imagine the pain you must be going through...I will pray that you get through this most difficult time.

*big hugs*


----------



## poddygirl (Mar 31, 2008)

You and your families are in my prayers. Thanks for posting those photos - you are a beautiful couple and I know you will be reunited some day. Take care - you have lots of friends here


----------

